# Can't mount sd card



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

Booting my NC from eMMC on CM7 nightlies, and I just noticed that my SD card isn't mounting on boot. Tried to manually mount it and Android says it is damaged. Threw the card in my linux box but I couldn't fsck or dosfsck it, fsck says _bad superblock_ and dosfsck says _Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 6
_
Any thoughts before I just wipe it and start over, I really dont have any useful data on it. More interested in how to fix in the event this happens to a phone of mine later.


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Never heard of this happening before?

Whats the brand of the card, and Size? Wondering if you could have a defective card..

How old is it? and how many other systems have you used it with before?

These all could be factors for it just corrupting itself.

Best bet is prolly just re-formatting it..


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

I just nuked it, and reformatted. I was hoping to format it in an ext filesystem so that maybe it would be easier to fsck later. No dice.


----------

